# best CRM software for wedding photographers



## lenalawrence1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey 


i'm a fairly new photographer and i recently just began to expand my business by working events such as weddings and parties and i was wondering if any of you fellow photographers know of any software where i can keep all my client information, calendar and even be able to do invoicing all-in-one


so far i've found PayPanther and salesforce, do you guys know of these or have other suggestions?




thanks!


----------



## wendelkerick (Mar 20, 2014)

lenalawrence1 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> i'm a fairly new photographer and i recently just began to expand my business by working events such as weddings and parties and i was wondering if any of you fellow photographers know of any software where i can keep all my client information, calendar and even be able to do invoicing all-in-one
> ...



I've used a few different CRMs out of which Salesforce is nice (but it is bit expensive). 
At present, I would suggest you to look at Highrise or arietsco MBA software. Generally economical, online, and I've not seen it go down throughout business hours . Email joining is carried out by CC and BCC. So, a decent package, I believe!


----------



## NedM (Mar 20, 2014)

I use Apptivo, they a free plan version, does all you need!


----------



## nathfromslg (Apr 1, 2014)

Studio CLoud


----------



## Epic Photography (Sep 1, 2015)

Check out Studio Ninja 

* Please do NOT post images to which you do not hold rights!*


----------

